# Site General > General Herp >  Giant Snake Kills Tow Girls in River

## MasonC2K

I call BS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMDdx_X2_c

The title translates into "giant snake killing two girls in Rio Sapucaí - (weighted images) "

The text in the video: "Attack of snake kills two girls."

I found this on another﻿ site. Loose translation:

_A group of young Sapucaí bathed in the river in the town of Itajubá - MG, when an anaconda snake appeared and killed two girls, 16 and 17 years on Sunday (15). One of the victims have yet been﻿ found by villagers a few meters after the incident, but died in hospital with a cardiac arrest._

I have my doubts on this. I don't believe one snake could kill 2 people at once especially with all those people around.

So I say this is fake.

----------


## Bellabob

I also call BS. It probably was a large caiman. Oh, and don't forget piranah!

----------


## Jabacoh

The video is not fake and made ​​headlines in major newspapers in Brazil.
This video shows two girls who died in the river Itajubá apparently attacked by a giant snake (Anaconda?). The snake appears before the attack on the riverbank when a boy dragging a tree trunk. At the moment of attack the snake's head appears behind the girl. There is now an intense debate in Brazil is that what emerges is a snake or an unknown animal.

----------


## Jabacoh

The original video is this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-LdOsBhDa0

the snake appears on the waterfront at 1:48 of the video. Pay attention to the boy dragging a trunk. The snake appears near the trunk to 1:48 until 1:50 of the video.

----------


## D&J Reptiles

This still just seems really odd for an attack like this to take place with that many people swimming and splashing,

----------


## Jerhart

> This still just seems really odd for an attack like this to take place with that many people swimming and splashing,


Why is it odd?

----------


## Lopezxx2

I believe it. I read that anacondas will kill and if there is another prey, they will regurgitate and kill again. Something about it just having a ruthless nature.

----------


## D&J Reptiles

> Why is it odd?


It just seems that most animals including snakes will hunt by a certain movement. People swimming in my eyes do not seem like the target that a snake would go after. But that is just my opinion

----------


## Jaxx

I have read the same thing about regurgitation if multiple prey is available.

----------


## aalomon

The only time I heard that was "Anacondas: The Hunt for the Blood Orchid".

MY vote is another predator did it. There are other large, meat eating animals in that part of the world, right?  :Very Happy:

----------

_Denial_ (05-27-2011)

----------


## MasonC2K

> The original video is this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-LdOsBhDa0
> 
> the snake appears on the waterfront at 1:48 of the video. Pay attention to the boy dragging a trunk. The snake appears near the trunk to 1:48 until 1:50 of the video.


This video is completely different from the other from what I can tell. 

I can see what looks like a snake that looks like it's caught up on the tree branch that the boy is dragging through the water on the shore. 

After far as the girls, I don't see anything surface but I see one scream and disappear under water and the otherturn around but the camera pans away so you don't see what happens to her. 

What bothered me about the other video I saw was there was no sense of real panic and no one went in the water after them. On this, the camera is going crazy but I can see some of the men going in to look and find them and the fear in the voices are more genuine.

I know that I would certainly be going in whether I knew them or not.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

Okay being that ive fed anacondas i know they dont USUALLY drag things underwater, however if the they prey is underwater it goes after it well its underwater and doesnt rise. Additionally when anaconda swallow and regurg it takes much much longer than the time it happens. My guess is for an American croc.

----------


## Jabacoh

Hi Guys!

 My English is very bad and I write with the help of a translator goggle.
 TV stations in Brazil exhibited two reports on 05/22/2011 that help you understand the case. The theory is that the snake or the unknown animal was close, the women are scared and in panic, end up drowning. One pulls the other down in an attempt to save himself. The video is good because it shows highlighted the snake across the river and the animal that appears behind them just before drowning. The fact is that the bodies were removed with no signs of bites or marks on the body. Pay attention to 10:17 seconds of the video appears the snake in the spotlight. The father of one girl attempts suicide during the video. He throws himself into the river with the intention of drowning. The case has occupied much space in the media and debate between people and biologists.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqdA2Cppyvg

This other video shows another TV report with possible other animals that might have scared the girls:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDZ6wAnaLs0

I live in Olinda, Pernambuco, Brazil  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

JLC (05-24-2011),_Johan_ (05-26-2011),_MasonC2K_ (05-24-2011)

----------


## anthonym

> Okay being that ive fed anacondas i know they dont USUALLY drag things underwater, however if the they prey is underwater it goes after it well its underwater and doesnt rise. Additionally when anaconda swallow and regurg it takes much much longer than the time it happens. My guess is for an American croc.


Don't usually? Whenever I've fed mine in its HUGE tub of water, it always constricts the prey underwater..

----------


## Johan

> Hi Guys!
> 
>  My English is very bad and I write with the help of a translator goggle.
>  TV stations in Brazil exhibited two reports on 05/22/2011 that help you understand the case. The theory is that the snake or the unknown animal was close, the women are scared and in panic, end up drowning. One pulls the other down in an attempt to save himself. The video is good because it shows highlighted the snake across the river and the animal that appears behind them just before drowning. The fact is that the bodies were removed with no signs of bites or marks on the body. Pay attention to 10:17 seconds of the video appears the snake in the spotlight. The father of one girl attempts suicide during the video. He throws himself into the river with the intention of drowning. The case has occupied much space in the media and debate between people and biologists.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqdA2Cppyvg
> 
> This other video shows another TV report with possible other animals that might have scared the girls:
> 
> ...



This makes a lot of sense, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kitedemon

It makes sence that it is a fear incident I can't see a snake eating a large meal and regurgitating it in under 5 min it just seems too short a space of time to me.

----------


## Denial

> I believe it. I read that anacondas will kill and if there is another prey, they will regurgitate and kill again. Something about it just having a ruthless nature.



Yes ruthless killing machines......










Dont gets your facts from chessy movies

----------


## Jabacoh

This video has nothing to do with the case of girls but I put the link just to show a case of Sucuri(Anaconda) attack against a brazilian reporter. How other people speak Spanish this attack must have occurred in Venezuela.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzOlq4K3TKc&NR=1

In this video the anaconda attacks the camera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nndUSggEfz8

----------


## MasonC2K

> In this video the anaconda attacks the camera
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nndUSggEfz8


That is not an anaconda. It's an Australian python of some sort.

----------

Jabacoh (05-30-2011)

----------


## SpiffyYoshi

this was entertaining http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F000UK_kUq4  :Snake:

----------


## Jabacoh

News about the case of girls. When the girls died nobody informed the police that could have been a case of snake attack. The criminal forensics was done but now many people believe that the coroner did not seek signs of snake bite. Police are now studying the possibility of requesting the exhumation of bodies to conduct a new criminal forensics. There is much controversy and biologists and experts in video have been devoted to examining the case. The experts say you can see the moment when the snake is on the other side of the river reaches of the river bank where the filming is being done but I could not see that detail.

Many people have seen in recent days an anaconda snake in Billings Reservoir. People living near the Billings Reservoir left to leave home at night and has placed wooden planks beneath the doors to keep out of the snake.

 I found a video that shows police ranger catching an anaconda in Sao Paulo but that's not the snake seen in the Billings Reservoir:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waNKvHz5KNE

----------

